# I have a 2002 dodge ram im putting a plow on need help



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

ok i have a 2002 dodge ram 1500 that im gonna be putting a plow on i hope now when i put the plow on will i need to add electric cooling fans? i seen alot of people do that with there plow trucks just wondering if i should do that

also any thing else i should do?

i already have the flashing lights and getting the whole plow tomorrow just need to know what else i should do before i put it on the truck


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Theoretically you shouldn't _NEED _an auxiliary electric fan or fans to keep it cool. The mechanical fan with a good heavy duty clutch upgrade should be enough... but wait until you try it with the plow before you do anything as far as cooling, may not need to do a thing to it.

What size/style plow you installing?


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

well i have a 7 1/2 ft western plow im gonna put on

here is the pic










its not the best pic but i just got it


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Your putting a conventional mount/cable drive on an '02? Whats the mount originally for? Looks to be pre- '98 GM, pre-'99 Ford or pre-'94 Dodge judging by the pic.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

will it work? i just got it cause it was $300 for it all 

and it came off a 1979 chevy truck

and he hooked it up and it lifted and went from side to side didnt seem like it was having any thing wrong with it i made sure i had him leave it on till i seen it work cause for $300 i thought it would be junk but it all works plow lights look new and stuff so thats why i got it i wanted to put it on my 95 dodge ram but it acts like the tranny is messed up and needs about $500 front end work done so ya dont really wanna spend the money but i might if i cant get it to work on this 02


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

sell the Dodge and put it back on an 70's chev......

jmo...lol

What will it take to make it work?
A lot of cheep  and a lot of wasted welding rod...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Sell the lights and he pump, scrap the black iron, add the $500 for front end work, the ?$$$$ for trans work and the $$$ you'll spend making this sucker work poorly and buy a plow made for your 02. it'll be cheaper in the long (and short) run.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SnoFarmer;566295 said:


> sell the Dodge and put it back on an 70's chev......
> 
> *jmo*


But a good one. Hadn't thought of that:salute:


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

i can get a 70s chevy with out selling the dodge but how good will it be? if its nice i wouldnt wanna put a plow on it and if its junk i dont wanna do all kinds of work JUST to put a plow on it

and i looked at full plow set up for my truck like $4800 out the door $5600 for them to instal it with a 3 year warrenty out the door has a year warrenty i dont have that money to put in a plow that im gonna use for 5-6 houses you know 

and used plows for an 02 1500 are REALLY hard to find


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bigmudder77;566304 said:


> i can get a 70s chevy with out selling the dodge but how good will it be? if its nice i wouldnt wanna put a plow on it and if its junk i dont wanna do all kinds of work JUST to put a plow on it
> 
> and i looked at full plow set up for my truck like $4800 out the door $5600 for them to instal it with a 3 year warrenty out the door has a year warrenty i dont have that money to put in a plow that im gonna use for 5-6 houses you know
> 
> and used plows for an 02 1500 are REALLY hard to find


Scab together plow trucks are money pits.

I'm a bit of a drive but I have a "LIKE NEW" 7'6" MT unit, $2,500 C&C


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

what would i need to do to get it on my 2002?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;566307 said:


> I'm a bit of a drive but I have a "LIKE NEW" 7'6" MT unit, $2,500 C&C





bigmudder77;566310 said:


> what would i need to do to get it on my 2002?


A couple tanks of gas, cash in hand, and a forklift at Basher's place.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have the forklift

If you're (or anybody) interested call 18884482464 between 8-5 M-F


----------



## pashtrd (Dec 14, 2007)

I put one on my 01. It is not that hard. I was in the same boat as you. I bought a western for $400. It took me another $50 worth of steel and my time to install it. Go ahead and do it. 
Matt


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

i was looking at my mount and i can get it to bolt up to it with a torch and a hammer i only need to move it about a half an inch but i dont know how good it would be since im hooking up to a different spot than i should be but i think it can be done dont know how good it will be or if i hit a bump how safe it would be for all the weight of the plow and stuff i dont want it to fall off and me run over it and mess up the whole front end of my truck

i have a 1995 i might just sell that and buy a new set up for my truck but i kinda like the 1995 to keep cause i can beat it up and not worry about it 

but on the same note id like to have a SAFE plow truck


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sell all the stuff and start over lol. Unless you want to go through the mess of getting all that straightened out.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

cant find used thats with in a 100 miles of me or even 200 for that matter and new is $4000 and up not what i wanna spend on a new plow to only have it a year 2 tops


----------



## pashtrd (Dec 14, 2007)

seriousely, you have a good working plow that you bought for cheap. Are you mechanically inclined? If so, buy some square tubing and make this work. I did. I have an 01 Dodge Ram with a 7.5' conventional plow on it. I put mine on This January, and it paid for itself 4 times over, and i only had 1 account. Throw this on your truck, and start saving for a new / newer one. As long as you brace it as well as it was on the Chevy you will be fine. just do it!
Matt


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

see what im scared of is it breaking the welds or the pipe i use and have the plow end up under my truck messing up the engine and tranny and every thing else


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

pashtrd;567115 said:


> I have an 01 Dodge Ram with a 7.5' conventional plow on it.
> 
> You have a entirely different vehicle. It design criteria was cutting edge in 1994, not 2002. airbags, suspension, frame design and thickness all have changed, it's like comparing a Model T to a spaceship. Today's 1500 is built with the large percentage of people who drive it like a car in mind. They're not designed to be work truck. They are not designed to be modified outside of the parameters set down by the body book. Not an impossible job, but not for the in-experienced. Nor is it cost effective to pay a capable experienced fabricator who understands what the body book is telling him and if he's honest, he'd tell you the same thing.
> 
> ...


Find a rig made for your truck.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats what im thinking too 

or take the bumper off my 1995 and weld some old ford frame to the dodge frame so i can bolt the mount to it then put some angle things to support it but there is not much room to mess with it in there 

so im back to sell both the 1995 and the western plow set up and get a used boss set up but i keep only finding the 8.6ft plows so then i will end up selling the 2002 and getting a 2500 and getting a plow set up for that 

then alot of time and stupid people trying to buy and sell and make a buck and alot of cuss outs cause people dont think i know what im talking about 

THEN i MIGHT and i mean might have a plow truck before NEXT winter lol


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

Then I would wait till next winter instead, and find the correct truck plow combo


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

screw waiting ill trade my truck in and get a brand new dodge plow truck for around $20,000-25,000 they are having some CRAZY deals for trucks now 

or just get another truck that ALREADY has a plow on it and not mess up this truck its a 1500 so its weak to start with


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey i don't know how far you are from NY but i got a plow for a 02 1500 i will let go cheap!!


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

I could save you a lot of headaches if you were a bit closer

7.5' Diamond Trip edge complete with all the wiring, controls , modules and mounts to properly fit on your 02 Dodge 1500

$2400









So if you take the time to look around in your area or on E-bay you can certainly find a proper fitting plow for your truck, there out there, just takes time and patience

Jay


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

wooster ohio 44691 is where im from


----------



## BAPTRUCKING (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks like a western. I'd call western or go to a western dealer. They may have a mount for the 02 and this older plow.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

BAPTRUCKING;580873 said:


> Looks like a western. I'd call western or go to a western dealer. They may have a mount for the 02 and this older plow.


Not for an '02 1500 with a conventional mount they won't.


----------

